# 2007 Tarmac Comp or 2008 Tarmac Comp



## bab0974 (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is the big debate I have the opportunity to purchase either one. I can either Get a deal on the 2007 witht the "older" Frame or I can get the NEW frame and save less $$$$.

So I'm asking you guys for a little assistance as to what you guys and gals think. Should I save the money and perform some inediate upgrades or should I pay the higher price and keep it as a Stocker and have the newest Frame. 

I am making the assuption that the two machines are very much the same feel...

Look forward to all of your advice and opinions

thank you 
BB

:mad2:


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

I heard there are some small differences between the 07 and 08 frame. Double check that. If very similar, I would go with 07. Saving $ is always a good thing...


----------



## DM-SC (Jul 18, 2007)

They are still using FACT 6r and triple monocoque construction on the Comp and Elite for '08. They dropped the Zertz inserts and the wedge style seat clamp, however.


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

I checked the spec's. In my opinion, the 07 is superior with the zertz inserts. And, the 07 frame actually looks better with the curved top tube, and the seat post design... So, 07 all the way if you get to save $ as well!


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I would go with the 07 for sure!!! Specialized website indicates a price increase for 08 (list $2400 up from $2200 for Comp double), and that difference would be plus any close-out discount on the 07. I think the 07 has Mavic Askium wheelset vs 08's entry-level Shimano's and 08 frame has lost the Zertz seatstays & aero seat tube. Not sure the seat clamp change is a huge deal. Spec's seem otherwise similar 07 vs 08.
FWIW- I just put down a deposit on red 07 Tarmac Expert. I did not care for the 08 frame redesign with round seat tube and seat stays (looks cheaper side-by-side in the shop), and also did not care for the price increase (list $3000 up from $2600 for 07's). My LBS offered a sweet close-out discount & is swapping out the crankset for an Ultegra R-700 compact (from the stock FSA SLK std double) for only modest labor charge. Sad to loose the carbon bling of the SLK, but I prefer compacts & SLK has some bad reports of crankarm loosening.


----------

